# The Weather



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So, with Halloween drawing near, it's now possible to keep tabs on the weather in your area. It's been raining cats and dogs here for most of the month, but it looks like after today it's clearing up for a considerable time.

The weather in my area for Halloween is being predicted as follows:

Clear with a low temperature of 39 degrees and an 8 mph wind out of the SW. Sounds P-E-R-F-E-C-T to me.

Go to http://www.accuweather.com for your local weather predictions. I start with this on the 16th since they go up to 15 days ahead in their predictions, and I drive myself crazy with it since it fluctuates until about the seven day mark.

What's it going to be like in your area?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I actually had to turn on the heater this morning and that is unusual for this time of the year in this part of Florida. Lows for the area are 40's at night and allegedly mid-70's during the day for the next ten. However, it has been in the mid-60's today. Damn good stuff! Perfect temps for the subsequent Halloween party and bonfire Saturday night. :jol:


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Here in coastal California, it will be:

All Hallows Eve Day: Sunny. Winds from the ENE at 13 mph.
High: 72° F

All Hallows Eve Night: Mainly clear. Winds from the ENE at 11 mph.
Low: 52° F

Sunday afternoon as we exited the cinema from a showing of "The Fog" we were engulfed in a magnificent fog rolling in from the mountains.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Clear to partly cloudy. Winds from the E at 11 mph. Low: 38° F 

YES!!!


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

The weather here for Halloween night is going to be wonderful: 57 during the day and 30's in the evening. But the night we are having our Halloween Party, RAIN in the evening! But nice during the day 68, so I won't have to worry about snow at least!! I am more worried about the wind. A 5-15mph wind can be pretty breezy out in the country. In town it feels like nothing.


----------

